# Peinlich! Indira zeigt ohne Slip etwas zu viel!



## Mandalorianer (10 Juli 2011)

*Knapper Rock und unten ohne
Peinlich! Indira zeigt ohne Slip etwas zu viel!
​*
Liebe Indira (31), da hast du wohl beim Anziehen ein kleines, aber entscheidendes Kleidungsstück vergessen! Ohne Höschen erschien die Dschungelfreundin von Jay Khan (29) zu einer Veranstaltung der Berliner Fashion Week und posierte leicht ungeschickt für die Fotografen.

Im extrem knappen Rock machte sie es sich auf einer Fensterbank bequem und warf sich in Pose. Dumm nur, dass dabei intime Stellen entblößt wurden, die wir eigentlich nicht sehen sollen und wollen. Schon mit Slip wäre das Ganze leicht peinlich gewesen, denn wer zeigt schon freiwillig seinen Schlüpfer? Aber so ganz ohne, das muss absolut nicht sein. Die Dschungelcamperin war ja schon im australischen Busch recht offenherzig und es blitzte der ein oder andere Nippel. Doch außerhalb des Busches sollte sie doch lieber Unterwäsche tragen.

*
Peinlich   wir wollens sehen :thumbup:
Bilder werden sicher folgen

Greetz vom Gollum*


----------



## Katzun (10 Juli 2011)

sind wir doch mal ehrlich, auf solche bilder warten wir doch 

Danke Indira :thumbup:


----------



## Franky70 (10 Juli 2011)

Wo sind die Muschibilder oder muß ich selbst googlen? *sabber*


----------



## Katzun (10 Juli 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Wo sind die Muschibilder oder muß ich selbst googlen? *sabber*




http://www.celebboard.net/deutsche-...brandenburg-gate-8-7-2011-x10-update-5-a.html


----------



## januskopf (19 Jan. 2015)

hehe dann muss ich mal schnell schauen. klingt ja vielversprechend


----------

